# H4H Tandridge JustGiving site



## richart (Mar 25, 2019)

I have now set up the H4H Tandridge JustGiving site. Please click on the link to go to it. It will also appear in my signature.

*www.justgiving.com/golfmonthlyforumhfh2019*

If you are down to play on the day, Monday 23rd September, could you make a minimum donation to the site of Â£30. Please note this is just a donation, and payment for the golf and food at Tandridge will be made in cash on the day. If you are a tax payer you will be eligible to add gift aid to your donation, so please do so, as this will add a minimum of Â£7.50 to every donation.

When you make your donation, please *DO Not *use words such as payment, deposit etc, as gift aid may be taken off by the charity site. If after making a donation, we will not be able to refund you should you do not be able to play. Please *do not* make any payments towards golf, food etc on the charity site, as you will still be liable to pay the golf club.

I would like to collect all donations by the *30th April*, and after that date I will move up those on the reserve list, and also open the event up to guests. It would be great if we could have the maximum 80 players on the day.

Hopefully everything is clear, but if you have any queries please ask on this thread or send me a pm.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 25, 2019)

Done


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2019)

Do we need Fragger to sticky this?


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do we need Fragger to sticky this?
		
Click to expand...

 He is pretty good at picking these threads up to sticky. I will keep an eye on it and give him a nudge if he doesn't spot it.


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Done
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tony, Simon and Darren.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 25, 2019)

Done


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2019)

Done
And the site even remembered me!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 25, 2019)

Deposit paid Cheers Rich


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2019)

Done


----------



## Dando (Mar 26, 2019)

done.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 26, 2019)

Done


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2019)

Updated donations. Keep them coming.

1. LQ
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid

Reserves
1. Merv_swerve
2. Dufferman
3. Backwoodsman


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 28, 2019)

Done.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 28, 2019)

Donation done


----------



## paulw4701 (Mar 29, 2019)

Done


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for the latest donations. We have gone over Â£1000 in donations which is a great start.


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Apr 1, 2019)

Donation made


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 1, 2019)

Done


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid

Reserves
1. Merv_swerve
2. Dufferman
3. Backwoodsman 

Updated payments. Keep them coming.


----------



## Badger (Apr 3, 2019)

sorted


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2019)

Done


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 7, 2019)

happy to oblige, deposit paid.


----------



## DRW (Apr 9, 2019)

Just sold something and as a result donated Â£100 to the good cause of H4H.


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2019)

richart said:



			1. LQ
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich paid
22. Fragger
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid

Reserves
1. Merv_swerve
2. Dufferman
3. Backwoodsman
		
Click to expand...

Updated payments. Keep them coming. and thanks to all those that have made a donation


----------



## Midnight (Apr 20, 2019)

Done


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 21, 2019)

Done


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks for the recent donations. I will mark them up shortly. Keep them coming to guarantee your place on the day.

Foxholer I will add you to the reserves when I update the donations.


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid

Reserves
1. Merv_swerve
2. Dufferman
3. Backwoodsman  
4. Foxholer

Updated donations. Still a lot of donations outstanding. Would like to get these paid in the next two weeks if possible. if you can no longer play pleased advise and I will move up the reserves.

if you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. I am sure everyone that wants to play will get a game.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 29, 2019)

Donation made Rich


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2019)

richart said:



			1. LQ
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman
63. Backwoodsman
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid

Reserves
1. Merv_swerve
2. Foxholer

Updated donations. Still a lot of donations outstanding. Would like to get these paid in the next two weeks if possible. if you can no longer play pleased advise and I will move up the reserves.

if you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. I am sure everyone that wants to play will get a game.
		
Click to expand...

Dufferman and Backwoodsman have moved up from the reserves. Keep the donations coming.


----------



## Twire (May 3, 2019)

Donation paid


----------



## backwoodsman (May 11, 2019)

Donation done


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 12, 2019)

not doing facebook or having a just giving access the only way that i am willing to pay my donation will be in cash at Forest pines  if thats ok .if not im out .


----------



## richart (May 13, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			not doing facebook or having a just giving access the only way that i am willing to pay my donation will be in cash at Forest pines  if thats ok .if not im out .
		
Click to expand...

 That is fine.


----------



## richart (May 13, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid 
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman
63. Backwoodsman paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid

Reserves
1. Merv_swerve


Updated donations. Still quite a few donations outstanding. Would like to get these paid by the end of the month possible. if you can no longer play please advise asap.

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. I am sure everyone that wants to play will get a game.


----------



## richart (May 21, 2019)

Can I get everyone that hasnâ€™t paid their donation to the justgiving site in my signature, to do so by the end of the month. If you can not now play please advise me. I can put forumers on to the reserve list if this helps. Donation is Â£30, and include gift aid if appropriate.

I have some guests that would like to play, but need to make accommodation arrangements, so can not wait to the last minute. 

Any problems drop me a pm.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2019)

Sorry slacked on this one. 

All paid up. 

Roll on playing another top course courtesy of the forum.


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2019)

Please keep the donations coming, otherwise I will have to start sending out pmâ€™s.


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Backwoodsman paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve


Updated donations. Still a lot of donations outstanding, over 20 forumers, despite repeated reminders  Would like to get these paid asap please, so I know who is playing and who is not.

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. I am sure everyone that wants to play will get a game.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 26, 2019)

Done


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for the donations Mark and Robin.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 26, 2019)

Will sort all of mine next week Rich.

Just getting Sunningdale and Addington payments all sorted Will do this next week.

Thanks


----------



## teegirl (Jul 1, 2019)

Tried to add my name to the reserve list and copy and paste it .........


----------



## teegirl (Jul 1, 2019)

Sorry Rich I can see what I have done.........Doh!! always one!!


----------



## Hooker (Jul 5, 2019)

Done Rich


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2019)

I still can't see you on the latest list, do you want me to add you Jan?


----------



## richart (Jul 6, 2019)

Fish said:



			I still can't see you on the latest list, do you want me to add you Jan?
		
Click to expand...

I have added Jan to â€˜the list of playersâ€™ and will update the other threads shortly.

Cheers Robin.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 8, 2019)

Done. ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Done. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Sean.

Please keep donations coming, as I will be going up to Tandridge at the end of the month, and will need accurate numbers that want to play.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 11, 2019)

Richart 

Sorry, but with much regret, after sneaking into the field I'm going to have to drop out again. Have just been advised of being scheduled for a knee operation just a couple of weeks ahead of the H4H day - and that I'll be out of (golf) action for a minimum of 4-5 weeks.

Hope you can fill the place (is Merve-Swerve still on the reserve list?) You can keep my deposit as a donation.


----------



## richart (Jul 12, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Richart

Sorry, but with much regret, after sneaking into the field I'm going to have to drop out again. Have just been advised of being scheduled for a knee operation just a couple of weeks ahead of the H4H day - and that I'll be out of (golf) action for a minimum of 4-5 weeks.

Hope you can fill the place (is Merve-Swerve still on the reserve list?) You can keep my deposit as a donation.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, and hope the op goes well.

Thanks for the donation.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 27, 2019)

Rich Iâ€™ve just donated for me and Duffers, looking forward to it ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Rich Iâ€™ve just donated for me and Duffers, looking forward to it ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Good man Stu. Look forward to sharing a small shandy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			Good man Stu. Look forward to sharing a small shandy.

Click to expand...

Just water these days Rich ðŸ˜‰


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve

Updated donations. Those that haven't paid yet, need to do so by the end of the month.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 30, 2019)

I'll be checking the list.......


----------



## DRW (Jul 30, 2019)

I would suggest you start in the middle of the list, rather than the start or bottom.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2019)

Paid Rich


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2019)

DRW said:



			I would suggest you start in the middle of the list, rather than the start or bottom.

Click to expand...

Cheers Chris. Didn't realise it was pension day.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 30, 2019)

richart said:



			Cheers Chris. Didn't realise it was pension day.

Click to expand...

It's not, so me and Mrs D will not eat before the weekend


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2019)

richart said:



			1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve

Updated donations. Those that haven't paid yet, need to do so by the end of the month.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
*12. Arty D*
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
*14. alwaysabridesmaid*
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
*38. Wookie*
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
*44. Drive4Show (?)
 45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
 72.PaddyC
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
*80. LincolnQuaker +1
 81. LincolnQuaker +2
 82. LincolnQuaker +3*


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*I have highlighted the ones still to make their donation.  Expect a PM shortly!*


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
*38. Wookie*
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
*44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
72.PaddyC
73. RW1986
74. 4Woody4
75. Tim Richie
76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid*
81. LincolnQuaker +2
82. LincolnQuaker +3*
83. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid


Reserves
Merv Swerve


----------



## Captainron (Aug 6, 2019)

@richart. Unfortunately, Gordon (Drive 4 Show) won't be joining us.


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2019)

Captainron said:



@richart. Unfortunately, Gordon (Drive 4 Show) won't be joining us.
		
Click to expand...

That is a shame.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 6, 2019)

Captainron said:



@richart. Unfortunately, Gordon (Drive 4 Show) won't be joining us.
		
Click to expand...


Shock horror


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Shock horror
		
Click to expand...

I had the choice of playing with you or going to work.


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid*
 45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
 72.PaddyC
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
*81. LincolnQuaker +2
 82. LincolnQuaker +3*



Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect a PM from me!*


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980*
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid*
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80.LincolnQuaker +2 ?
81. LincolnQuaker +3 ?
82 Bondhay bomber ?
83 Bondhay bomber guest ?
84 Simonsmh ?
85 Simonsmh Guest ?


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect another PM from me!*


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. Ian Jackson Bearwood*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Mackamslice*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Tom Travers Centurion*
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
78 Bondhay bomber ?
79 Bondhay bomber guest ?
80 Simonsmh ?
81 Simonsmh Guest ?
*82 Pieman
83 MashleyR7*
*84 Dave1980*


Reserves


Lincoln Quaker 2
Lincoln Quaker 3

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect another PM from me!*


----------



## richart (Aug 30, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. Joel (Lincoln Quaker Guest) Paid
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Neil Tappin Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Mackamslice*
70. 94tegsi Paid
71.Tom Travers Centurion Paid
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
7*8 Bondhay bomber ?
 79 Bondhay bomber guest ?
 80 Simonsmh ?
 81 Simonsmh Guest ?
 82 MashleyR7*


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. Joel (Lincoln Quaker Guest) Paid
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Neil Tappin Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Mackamslice*
70. 94tegsi Paid
71.Tom Travers Centurion Paid
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
*78 Simonsmh
79 Simonsmh guest 1
80 Simonsmh guest 2*


Reserves
Bondhay bomber 
Bondhay bomber guest *
*


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11  Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Steve Hogg Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35.
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. Joel (Lincoln Quaker Guest) Paid
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Neil Tappin Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
69. Mackamslice Paid
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Tom Travers Centurion Paid
72. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
78. Simonsmh Paid
79. Simonsmh Guest Ed Crossland Paid
80. Simonsmh Guest 2 Paid


Reserves
Bondhay bomber
Bondhay bomber guest

*We now have 1 space available either for a forumer or a guest.  If you have a guest who would like to play drop me a pm a.s.a.p.*


----------

